# OFFICIAL *2022* Vistana Maintenance Fees Thread



## controller1 (Aug 19, 2021)

_*This thread is for 2022 Vistana maintenance fees.  Please remember to also post your Maintenance Fee details to the searchable database. Thanks.*_

http://eternaltides.com/svn/svnhome.aspx

*Westin Flex*
Just received the 2022 maintenance fee billing for Westin Flex.

The fee for 2022 is $0.02103/point. This is a 2.0% increase over 2021.

Maintenance Fee billing is dated August 17, 2021 and is due September 16, 2021.

Comparison
2021 - $0.02062/point
2020 - $0.02022/point
2019 - $0.01893/point


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 19, 2021)

*Aventuras Flex*

2022 Maintenance Fees:  $0.01524305. *4% Increase YOY

Comparison*

2021 - $0.01465705
2022 - $0.01524305


----------



## kozykritter (Aug 21, 2021)

*Sheraton Flex*
Just received the 2022 maintenance fee billing for Sheraton Flex.

The fee for 2022 is $0.01843/point. This is a 6.5% increase over 2021.

Maintenance Fee billing is dated August 17, 2021 and is due September 16, 2021.

Comparison
2021 - $0.01731/point

P.S. - Membership fee for 1st Additional Week/VOI now $60 (2021 was $50).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation:
2 bedroom Plantation phase: $1063.50
2 bedroom lockoff Plantation phase: $1,330.78
1 bedroom small Plantation phase: $471.83
1 bedroom premium Plantation phase: $858.95

2 bedroom Palmetto phase: $913.41
2 bedroom lockoff Palmetto phase: $1,204.73
1 bedroom premium Palmetto phase: $710.97

Be sure to subtract the $5.00 ARDA fee before paying.  Vistana puts it in as part of the total.  You will see it under your details.  I don't pay it, not even on one week.  I don't see a balance left of $5.00 owed after subtracting it, so that's good.  They used to show $5.00 unpaid.  That was annoying. 

Fees are up about $50-$63 per week over last year for Plantation phase.  I don't own much in Palmetto, own a lot in Plantation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sheraton Broadway Plantation:
> 2 bedroom Plantation phase: $1063.50
> 2 bedroom lockoff Plantation phase: $1,330.78
> 1 bedroom small Plantation phase: $471.83
> ...


Why is there such a premium on the Plantation phase weeks? Aren't all the villas about the same size and configuration? I guess the pools could be attributed to just one of the phases, but I would expect the other phase to kick in and pay a common assessment for those shared amenities?


----------



## controller1 (Oct 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> *Aventuras Flex*
> 
> 2022 Maintenance Fees:  $0.01524305. *4% Increase YOY
> 
> ...





rickandcindy23 said:


> Sheraton Broadway Plantation:
> 2 bedroom Plantation phase: $1063.50
> 2 bedroom lockoff Plantation phase: $1,330.78
> 1 bedroom small Plantation phase: $471.83
> ...



Inevitably a TUGger will ask a question about maintenance fees or try to do a comparison. It would be beneficial if you also post this information in the maintenance fee database. Thanks!  http://eternaltides.com/svn/svnhome.aspx


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 4, 2021)

WSJ-VGV
(Proposed)

YIKES!
2Bd TH -> $3289.43
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Oct 4, 2021)

WSJ-VGV maintenance fee line from the proposed budget for 2022

Studio - $1,881.19
1 BR - $2,508.31
2 BR - $3,125.48
2 BR Premium - $3,762.38
3 BR Pool Villa - $3,762.64
3 BR Premium (?) - $3,762.64

There is also a Total Maintenance Fee Revenue line that includes other sources of income like late fees, surplus return, interest income, etc., that is higher.  The maintenance fee line is the one that matched the maintenance fees billed last year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Why is there such a premium on the Plantation phase weeks? Aren't all the villas about the same size and configuration? I guess the pools could be attributed to just one of the phases, but I would expect the other phase to kick in and pay a common assessment for those shared amenities?


I think Palmetto is ready for an update, to be honest.  I would bet fees will match Plantation at some point.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 8, 2021)

Just got our Harborside 3-Bedroom Phase 2 MF bill.......$3,899.57. We have a summer float week.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 10, 2021)

SVR Spas - 2BR

2022 Operating Assessment $711.30
2022 Replacement Reserves $179.11
2022 Estimated Real Estate Tax $87.16

TOTAL: $977.57 (vs $943.73 previous year) = 3.6% increase

The Key Budget Changes says $35.34 average unit increase of 3.8%:
- Property Tax down $28.84
- Merit & Employee Benefits up $27.72
- Income Tax Expense up $29.27
- Insurance Expense up $10.18
- All Other down $2.99


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 10, 2021)

SVR Cascades - 2BR L/O

2022 Operating Assessment $958.03
2022 Replacement Reserves $269.28
2022 Estimated Real Estate Tax $137.95

TOTAL: $1365.26 (vs $1328.34 previous year) = 2.8% increase

The Key Budget Changes says $25.38 average unit increase of 2.5%:
- Merit & Employee Benefits up $27.72
- Property Tax down $27.17
- Reserve Funding up $14.00
- Insurance Expense up $10.48
- All Other up $0.35


----------



## echino (Nov 11, 2021)

Westin Kierland Villas
Small 1br

2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $514.34
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $127.43
2022 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $24.74

Total: $666.51 (+$21.46, +3.33%)


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 12, 2021)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale* = 6.6% increase over 2021

*2BR Lockoff annual float 1-52*
2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $976.61
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $281.43
TOTAL DUE                           *  $1,258.04

2BR lockoff - EOY*
2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $508.30
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $140.72
TOTAL DUE                                  *$649.02

1BR Premium Villa annual float 1-52*
2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $670.62
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $193.26
TOTAL DUE                                 *$863.88

1BR standard annual platinum float*
2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $570.01
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $164.27
TOTAL DUE                                 * $734.28*


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 13, 2021)

Sheraton Mountain Vista

4.5% increase

Two Bedroom Lock-off Annual:

Vacation Ownership Assessment: $1302.84
Condo Common Assessment: $328.28
Estimated Real Estate Tax: $63.38

Total: $1694.50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJPLO (Nov 16, 2021)

echino said:


> Westin Kierland Villas
> Small 1br
> 
> 2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $514.34
> ...



Is this every year or every other year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 16, 2021)

MAJPLO said:


> Is this every year or every other year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every year.


----------



## echino (Nov 16, 2021)

Westin Lagunamar Cancún

1br

2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $877.64 (+$93.42, +11.9%)
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $161.47 (+$1.89, +1.2%)
2022 Total: *$1,039.11 (+$95.31, +10.1%)*

Comparison:

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $784.22
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $159.58
2021 Total: $943.80


2br

2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $1,396.92 (+$148.70, +11.9%)
2022 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $257.00 (+$3.00, +1.2%)
2022 Total: *$1,653.92 (+$151.70, +10.1%)*

Comparison:

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $1,248.22
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $254.00
2021 Total: $1,502.22


----------



## controller1 (Nov 17, 2021)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North

2-Bedroom Lock-Off Oceanfront*
Assessments for the Master Association, Apartment Owners Association and Vacation Ownership total *$2,803.16*
This represents a *2.4% increase* over the 2021 assessments of $2,727.96

Maintenance Fee billing is dated November 8, 2021 and is due January 4, 2022.

In past years the budget analysis showed all three association expenses but this year the Ocean Resort Master Association was broken out separately.


----------



## echino (Nov 17, 2021)

Westin Kā'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North

2br Ocean View (same fees as Oceanfront in the post above)

2022 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT $265.13 (+$7.61, +3.0%)
2022 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT $611.80 (+$19.18, +3.2%)
2022 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $1,926.23 (+$38.41, +2.0%)
2022 Total: *$2,803.16 (+$65.20, +2.4%)*

Comparison:

2021 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT $257.52
2021 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT $592.62
2021 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $1,887.82
2021 Total: $2,737.96


----------



## rcv82 (Nov 17, 2021)

Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas

2br Deluxe Oceanfront (Deluxe Ocean View and Deluxe Island View should also be the same):

2022 Master Association Assessment: $353.29
2022 Apartment Owners Assessment: $721.89
2022 Vacation Ownership Assessment: $2412.77

2022 Total: $3487.95 (a 3.5% increase from 2021)

2021 Total: $3369.88


----------



## daviator (Nov 18, 2021)

Westin Desert Willow Villas

2br Lockoff (Every Year)
Maintenance Fees:  $1861.00
Taxes:  $132.79
Total:  $1993.79


----------



## daviator (Nov 18, 2021)

Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas

2br Lockoff Villa (Ocean View)
2022 Master Association Assessment      $256.40
2022 Apartment Owners Assessment      $523.86
2022 Vacation Ownership Assessment    $1750.88
2022 Total:  $2531.14  (does not include VSN fee of $161.46.)

This is about a 3.5% increase from 2021.  Since inflation this year has been something like 6.2%, you could argue that maintenance fees went down in their inflation-adjusted cost.  I fear that next year will see larger increases.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 22, 2021)

*Sheraton Vistana Resort, Lakes phase, 2BR L/O*

2022 Operating Assessment $865.19
2022 Replacement Reserves $259.28
2022 Estimated Real Estate Tax $122.17
*2022 TOTAL: $1,246.64*

2021 Operating Assessment $841.41 
2021 Replacement Reserves $259.28 
2021 Estimated Real Estate Tax $139.70
2021 TOTAL: $1,240.39

*2022 increase over 2021: $6.25, increase of 0.5%.*


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 23, 2021)

*Westin Nanea Ocean Villas - 1 bedroom Unit*

2022 Dues

Maintenance Fees:    $1,382.45
Membership Fee:      $   161.46
KOR Foundation:      $      20.00   (I think this is Optional)

Total:                         $1,563.91


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2021)

farsighted99 said:


> *Westin Nanea Ocean Villas - 1 bedroom Unit*
> 
> 2022 Dues
> 
> ...


How many HomeOptions is this? I don't think you actually buy a specific size unit at Nanea, but rather a set number of StarOptions?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2021)

Westin Kā'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North

2br Ocean Front EOY  

2022 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT $132.57
2022 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT $305.90
2022 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $983.12
2022 Total: *$ 1421.59 EOY (approx. $2843/week; $40 more than annual)*


----------



## emeryjre (Nov 29, 2021)

Does anybody have a PDF of the proposed budget for Harborside Phase 1 and Phase 2

By accident, I apparently shredded the hard copies I received in the mail earlier this month.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 30, 2021)

Westin St John Sunset Bay EOY 176,700 Homeoptions
2021 Fees $1851.90
2022 Fees $1998.19
Increase = $146.29 or 7.9%


----------



## Eric B (Dec 2, 2021)

SVV Bella 2 BR Prime
Maintenance Fee:  $1224.44
Property Tax:  $114.32
Total:  $1338.76

SVV Key West 1 BR Prime
Maintenance Fee:  $553.53
Property Tax:  $74.37
Total:  $627.90


----------



## farsighted99 (Dec 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> How many HomeOptions is this? I don't think you actually buy a specific size unit at Nanea, but rather a set number of StarOptions?



81,000 Star Options.


----------



## jjking42 (Dec 11, 2021)

SVV Bella small 1 bed Platinum 44,000 Star options
MF    $ 567.91
Tax    $ 76.67
Total $643.67

Westin Kierland small 1 Bed Gold+ 37,000 Star Options
MF   $639.08
Tax   $ 24.74
Total $666.51


----------



## DanCali (Dec 16, 2021)

*WKV 2BR Lockoff:*

2022 Operating Assessment: $1332.02  (+$36.66 vs 2021)
2022 Replacement Reserves: $330  (+$20 vs 2021)
Estimated Taxes: $64.06  (-1.11 vs 2021)
(Mandatory Resort will also have VSN Fee if 1st or 2nd week owned)

*2022 Total before VSN Fee: $1726.08*

2021 Total before VSN Fee: $1670.53

*year-over-year increase of $55.55 or 3.33%*


----------



## farsighted99 (Dec 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> How many HomeOptions is this? I don't think you actually buy a specific size unit at Nanea, but rather a set number of StarOptions?



80,000.


----------



## CanadianLawyer (Dec 27, 2021)

Nanea 313,100 SOs $5,567.72. $.01775 per SO. 2021 was $5,554.17, so a small increase of $13.56.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 30, 2021)

2022 HRA 2BR (non-lockoff) MFs

Ownership Assessment: $1089.41              (2021: $1038.22)   up 4.93%
Condo Common Assessment: $473.06       (2021: $444.06)     up 6.53%
Value Added Tax: $190.27                           (2021: $187.95)      up 1.23%
Atlantis Facilities Fee: $340.15                     (2021: $83.91)       up 305.37%

Total:  $2092.89                                            (2021: $1754.14)    up 19.31%

As pointed out in a related thread, Facilities Fee for 2021 were reduced due to Atlantis closure. FOr this unit:

2019 MFs were $1977 total, and the Atlantis Facility Fee was $313. The 2020 MFs were $2039 total, and the Atlantis Facilities Fee was $327.

*So total MFs of $2093 for 2022 vs $2039 in 2020 is a 2.65% increase over 2 years* (1.32% annualized increase - not bad after all!)


----------



## scoutings (Mar 16, 2022)

controller1 said:


> _*This thread is for 2022 Vistana maintenance fees.  Please remember to also post your Maintenance Fee details to the searchable database. Thanks.*_
> 
> http://eternaltides.com/svn/svnhome.aspx
> 
> ...


When are fees due?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2022)

scoutings said:


> When are fees due?


The exact date depends on the resort, but usually some time in early January.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> *Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale* = 6.6% increase over 2021
> 
> *2BR Lockoff annual float 1-52*
> 2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $976.61
> ...


These fees have me baffled for the two sides of the lockoff.  A lockoff is a bargain!  

I was referring to this thread because we bought a 1 bedroom at SDO but have no idea what type it is.  Does the premium one bedroom show as premium on Vistana?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh, well, I found a clue.  I looked at the amount due for next year, and it's definitely the small one bedroom villa, not the premium one.  

Next time, I buy only 2 bedroom lockoffs.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jul 2, 2022)

Can anyone confirm that the real estate taxes in HI resorts are NOT part of MF?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 2, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the real estate taxes in HI resorts are NOT part of MF?


Real estate tax in Hawaii are included in the maintenance fees. There however is a daily TSO (Timeshare Occupancy Tax) that is payable by the guest at checkout.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 2, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> These fees have me baffled for the two sides of the lockoff.  A lockoff is a bargain!
> 
> I was referring to this thread because we bought a 1 bedroom at SDO but have no idea what type it is.  Does the premium one bedroom show as premium on Vistana?


Paying  MFs for the premium 1BR and the standard 1BR as definitely more than the 2BR lockoff.  When I bought these way back when, I wasn't as knowledgeable.  The good thing is that a couple of my 1BRs are platinum season not red 1-52s so for the few times that I actually trade them, they trade better than the reds.  My platinum 1BR has about the same trade power as my 2BR 1-52

This is how the premium 1BR shows up in Vistana account.  The standard 1BR shows pretty much the same except it doesn't have the word "premium" where the arrow is pointing.


----------



## rcv82 (Jul 2, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Paying MFs for the premium 1BR and the standard 1BR as definitely more than the 2BR lockoff. When I bought these way back when, I wasn't as knowledgeable. The good thing is that a couple of my 1BRs are platinum season not red 1-52s so for the few times that I actually trade them, they trade better than the reds. My platinum 1BR has about the same trade power as my 2BR 1-52
> 
> This is how the premium 1BR shows up in Vistana account. The standard 1BR shows pretty much the same exact it doesn't have the word "premium" where the arrow is pointing.
> 
> View attachment 59400



SMV is also like this, with the total between a large and small 1br being much higher than a 2 br lockoff. I don’t know how many places are like this. This was discussed on another thread. WKV owners claim this is not the case there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali (Jul 7, 2022)

rcv82 said:


> SMV is also like this, with the total between a large and small 1br being much higher than a 2 br lockoff. I don’t know how many places are like this. This was discussed on another thread. WKV owners claim this is not the case there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is not the case for WKV - the MFs of the 1BR units add up to the 2BR lockoff.

But the smaller 1BR is a somewhat better deal when comparing SO/MF making the smaller 1BR preferred to the 2BR lockoff which is preferred to the 1BR premium using that metric. The gap is even less material if this if your only ownership and you add the fixed VSN fee to the MF number, which may have been the developer's intent.


----------



## emoneybug (Jul 22, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> *Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale* = 6.6% increase over 2021
> 
> *2BR Lockoff annual float 1-52*
> 2022 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $976.61
> ...



Are the Replacement Reserves, just like once every 5 or 10 years?  Or is that for a few years before it goes away? for another ## of years?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 22, 2022)

emoneybug said:


> Are the Replacement Reserves, just like once every 5 or 10 years?  Or is that for a few years before it goes away? for another ## of years?


Replacement reserves are on the bill every year.


----------



## daviator (Jul 27, 2022)

emoneybug said:


> Are the Replacement Reserves, just like once every 5 or 10 years?  Or is that for a few years before it goes away? for another ## of years?


Replacement Reserves are the money they put aside for things that periodically need replacement or refurbishment.

For example, if they know that the roof needs to be replaced every 20 years, and it is estimated to cost $1 million to replace, then they need to put $50,000 in the replacement reserves for the roof every year, so that after 20 years, they have collected the full amount and they can pay to replace the roof.

So they have a big schedule of all the expensive maintenance and replacement items, how long each is expected to last, and how much it’s expected to cost. They figure out how much they need to collect each year and divide that up among all the ownerships – and your share is $281.43 this year.  It’s essentially your share of the wear and tear on the property for this year.


----------



## DanV (Aug 15, 2022)

Can anyone who owns Westin Flex Every Other Year tell me if there is an "EOY premium" charged on maintenance fees? I recognize that VSN fees are every year but I'm just focused on MF at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## daviator (Aug 17, 2022)

DanV said:


> Can anyone who owns Westin Flex Every Other Year tell me if there is an "EOY premium" charged on maintenance fees? I recognize that VSN fees are every year but I'm just focused on MF at the moment. Thanks!


My EOY 81,000 Westin Flex was $851.72 last year.  The 2022 bills should come out any day now but mine isn’t yet available.

The rate per point is 0.010515

Does that help?

Edit: Looking at the maintenance fee database, there isn’t an apples-to-apples comparison with an 81,000 EY price.  But it looks to me as if there is a small EOY premium.  If I multiple my rate per point by one of the EY values that has a price in the database, like 148,100 SOs, and then double it (to reflect every year) I get a number that’s about $70 higher than the rate which is shown in the database for EY ownership.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 17, 2022)

I just noticed the Flex billing amounts are out for my Westin EOY

Fee is 732.40 for 67,100 EOY option. About $0.010915/point.

Fee prior year was $705.56

3.8% increase. 

This does not include any VSN fees.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> I just noticed the Flex billing amounts are out for my Westin EOY
> 
> Fee is 732.40 for 67,100 EOY option. About $0.010915/point.
> 
> ...


Well, 3.8% seems to bode well for weeks as long as weeks MFs are in line with that. You would think that since weeks make up the underlying inventory of Flex, that any major increase in weeks MF would carry over to Flex MF.


----------



## daviator (Aug 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, 3.8% seems to bode well for weeks as long as weeks MFs are in line with that. You would think that since weeks make up the underlying inventory of Flex, that any major increase in weeks MF would carry over to Flex MF.


Each property has its own issues with revenues and expenses, so it's possible that some properties see larger increases and others smaller, but I agree that this seems to bode well for weeks MFs.  I assume that they take all of the VOIs in Flex (which are weeks), add up all the MFs for those weeks, and then divide by the number of SOs which those weeks represent.  So the biggest influence on Flex MFs is going to come from the properties where the Flex trust holds the most deeds.

One word of warning: I am assuming that the 2023 Flex numbers are based on the 2022 weeks MFs.  In other words, the 3.8% increase is a result of the MFs that were due in January of this year.  But perhaps I'm wrong about that, perhaps they are based on the 2023 MFs.  I'd have thought those might not be available yet.  Does anyone know?

To try to be more clear, if you think the reasonable increase in Flex MFs means the 2023 Weeks MF increase will be similar, you might be wrong.  The Flex MFs billed in August may be computed based on the Weeks MFs which are billed near the end of the year – last year.  They do call them 2023 MFs, so maybe it's safe to presume that they already know what the 2023 Weeks MFs will be.


----------



## daviator (Aug 18, 2022)

DanV said:


> Can anyone who owns Westin Flex Every Other Year tell me if there is an "EOY premium" charged on maintenance fees? I recognize that VSN fees are every year but I'm just focused on MF at the moment. Thanks!


@DanV Just confirmed that, at least for the 2022 Westin Flex MFs which just came out, there is NO "EOY Premium."  The billed amount for EOY is exactly half the amount billed for EY.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2022)

(This *2022* thread is down with the regular posts now, because I just "unstuck" it. The new 2023 MF thread is now posted at the top of the forum.)


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 18, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> (This *2022* thread is down with the regular posts now, because I just "unstuck" it. The new 2023 MF thread is now posted at the top of the forum.)


Thanks for making the new thread 2023 look so pretty Denise!


----------



## DanV (Aug 20, 2022)

daviator said:


> @DanV Just confirmed that, at least for the 2022 Westin Flex MFs which just came out, there is NO "EOY Premium."  The billed amount for EOY is exactly half the amount billed for EY.



Thanks so much @daviator! Interesting - the last owner update I attended they implied that there was a premium on the EOY arrangements. While it is true we pay annually for VSN fees, etc., it's reassuring to know there is no premium. Thanks!


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 20, 2022)

DanV said:


> Thanks so much @daviator! Interesting - the last owner update I attended they implied that there was a premium on the EOY arrangements. While it is true we pay annually for VSN fees, etc., it's reassuring to know there is no premium. Thanks!


You pay a premium on your purchase price for an EOY in Flex. I think it worked out to around 10% of the cost of an EY contract. But there has been no premium for the MF. I personally wanted a larger package every second year rather than a smaller one to use every year.


----------



## DanV (Aug 23, 2022)

@jabberwocky - smart strategy. And with the ability to bank, there is an ability to smooth your usage if you want.


----------

